# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Plantones de tara con injerto y sin injerto

## ipex

PLANTONES DE TARA CON INJERTO Y SIN INJERTO Plántulas de Tara obtenida por selección masal de alta calidad para polvo de tara con alto nivel de tanino y gomas con buena viscosidad. Asistencia Técnica y Apoyo logístico para el Desarrollo de proyectos para valle interandino o costa, así como de insumos, para el manejo comercial de exportación. Instituto Peruano Agroexportadores: (01)6397172 / 983582440 email: info@ipexperu.org Plántulas de tara.jpgtara vaina.jpgTemas similares: Poda en Tara SEMILLA DE TARA Relizamos todo tipo de injerto en diferentes variedades de uvas Plantones de tara en Arequipa Tara

----------

